# Boxing: David Haye vs Wladimir Klitschko Fight.



## niffnoff (Jul 2, 2011)

Not going to lie, watched it.
And not impressed. 

Haye was terrible.

Any one else see this fight, tell me what you thought


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just feel bad for all those people that bet money on Hayes. It was a very boring match. Way too defensive on Hayes part. It's especially funny since Hayes talked so much trash before the match.


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 2, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> I just feel bad for all those people that bet money on Hayes. It was a very boring match. Way too defensive on Hayes part. It's especially funny since Hayes talked so much trash before the match.





I love how he blamed he broke his toe 3 weeks ago on it. He's such a chode for that.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 2, 2011)

Klitch can make most guys seem very ineffective. Sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 2, 2011)

Jab, jab, jab, jab.


Wait about a bit.




Jab, jab, jab, jab.....................


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 2, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Jab, jab, jab, jab.
> 
> 
> Wait about a bit.
> ...



This fight was more like dance in a circle. grab. dance in a circle. (repeat for duration of fight)


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 2, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> I love how he blamed he broke his toe 3 weeks ago on it. He's such a chode for that.




Yeah, the HBO interviewer actually called him out for that. I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 3, 2011)

I seriously wanted Haye to take a brutal left jab with right face melter and hit the deck.


Never happened. 





Disappointed man is disappointed.


----------



## morgasm7 (Jul 3, 2011)

Really happy Haye lost. Hopefully he'll be quiet now.


----------

